# What's your Glass cleaning routine



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

And which products do you use?


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

Meguiar's Perfect Clarity Glass Cleaner for love it for the price


----------



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

I found method glass cleaner good and was on offer at Morrisons when I got it


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Bouncers look sharp


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

externally I just wash it with ONR with the rest of the car, and use a QD when I dry them. The windscreen usually skips the QD as it has Nanolex Urban on it, and if its not clean enough after the wash then I'll use Mark V glass cleaner.

Internally all windows get a wipe with Opti Seal which makes an awesome class cleaner and zero smears, as well as actually putting a little gloss on the glass!


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Externally Gtechniq G4 glass polish & dedicated waffle weave cloth - don't want glass polish anywhere else .

Internally Stoner’s Invisible Glass although I'm trying out a home brew of IPA & white distilled vinegar which works fine (no smoking or vaping to contend with) used with a Gtechniq G4 glass cloth.

Andy.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Most of the time, this is what I use. ONR and the box method of cleaning






As above, Optiseal makes a very good glass cleaner


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

This was just put up on youtube yesterday


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I polish external glass with Sainsbury's Kitchen Cream Cleaner (lemon variety ) and a new, clean kitchen sponge. Cheap and works very well, you just do it as part of a wash and be sure to be very thorough about rinsing the grittiness off.

My go-to glass cleaner is Nilco Nilglass, picked up 10 litres of the stuff in B&Q for a tenner when it was being sold off. I have a variety of different glass cloths for cleaning and buffing. Be careful with the inside of the windscreen, if you leave lint it will catch headlights and streetlights even if the surrounding glass is perfectly clean.


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

I use Autosmart Smart Glass and these cloths, perfect clean every time and takes seconds.

https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/microfibre-glass-towel?___SID=U


----------



## BigMart (Jan 14, 2007)

I use IPA diluted with deionised water from my dehumidifier.
50ml IPA in a litre of water.
There is no residue as the IPA evaporates , it really dissolves traffic film on the glass too , ,finger marks inside are soon gone.
Cheap and fast ... just how i like it.

Thanks
Mart:thumb:


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

Stoners invisible glass or Autosmart Glass Glow polish


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

wowo's glass cleaner doesnt have any alcohol or amonia in it and is safe on my aftermarket tints. i use it with a paragon microfibre fishscale glass cloth same as this bargain on ebay  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wilsons-F...294228?hash=item1a20bb47d4:g:h98AAOSw4shYB9yI
ohh and i polish my glass with autofinesse vision


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> wowo's glass cleaner doesnt have any alcohol or amonia in it and is safe on my aftermarket tints. i use it with a paragon microfibre fishscale glass cloth same as this bargain on ebay  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wilsons-F...294228?hash=item1a20bb47d4:g:h98AAOSw4shYB9yI
> ohh and i polish my glass with autofinesse vision


How often do you polish ?

Does AF vision help bead rainwater from windscreen?


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Soapybubbles said:


> How often do you polish ?
> 
> Does AF vision help bead rainwater from windscreen?


i polish my front windscreen when i apply new sealant, every few months and polish the rest and inside like twice a year  its a glass polish and doesnt have any sealant in it it deep cleans the glass with micro abrasives


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

Using stoners invisible glass and when that runs out it's onto Nilco Nilglas,used to be polished off with old newspaper but i've gone uber posh now and use wo-wo glass cloths.....works for me!


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> i polish my front windscreen when i apply new sealant, every few months and polish the rest and inside like twice a year  its a glass polish and doesnt have any sealant in it it deep cleans the glass with micro abrasives


Which glass sealant?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I use Meguires glass cleaner, simple but effective.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Soapybubbles said:


> Which glass sealant?


got 2 layers of nanolex urban on at the moment but going to switch back to 2 layers of angelwax h2go soon


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Claybar the glass first with Farecla G3 clay mitt and their spray detailer. To clean the glass Autoglym Fast Glass or Stoner Invisible glass aerosol can 19 ozs huge lasts ages,
to polish the glass Autoglym glass polish.
The secret is to have loads of cloths for interior and exterior clean i would use 18 cloths only one wipe per side as i dont want to be smearing dirt all round. 18 dedicated glass cloths bought in halfords do the job. A lot of glass on my car
regards
todds


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

To clean the glass I use Power Maxed glass cleaner but have just got the Klin Korea glass shine towel which they say you only add water to clean the glass. Haven't had chance to use it yet.


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

I use AngelWax Vision and a waffle weave cloth after every wash, seems to do the trick :thumb:

Has a potent smell to it though.


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

dal84 said:


> I use AngelWax Vision and a waffle weave cloth after every wash, seems to do the trick :thumb:
> 
> Has a potent smell to it though.


Does it bead rain water from the windscreen?


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Yes glass will bead after been polished and got a sealant on.
Mine is still going strong after 8 weeks.

Washed my car, AG fast glass to make sure glass clean then polished with AG glass polish. After this nanolex urban on the screen then another coat of nanolex after an hour.

Every week clean the screen with either AG fast glass or Adams glass cleaner and if I see any loss in performance then a spray and wipe of Adams glass boost of which I have yet to try as all performing like newly applied still.

At about 35 to 40 mph the water just gets sucked off the screen upwardsa if it is being vacuumed. If speed under 30 and is raining you can just have wipers on intermittent speed as don't need full speed nor the wipers constantly wiping the treated glass.

Every time it rains and you go out to car the glass is covered it very small balls/droplets of water and looks so cool.

Lots of other decent glass treatments apart from nanolex but for how long it lasts I just don't see the point trying others out and very much doubt anything will better the nanolex as it is German enginered


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Soapybubbles said:


> Does it bead rain water from the windscreen?


why do you keep asking if glass cleaners make the water bead on the windscreen?? they are not glass sealants.
this is a glass cleaner with sealant in it https://auto-glanz.co.uk/finishing/vision.html?___SID=U and so is this https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/collections/new-stock-not-live/products/adams-new-glass-boost but the ones listed in this thread are to clean the glass nothing more


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

As OvEr_KiLL has said, no the glass cleaner does not bead water.

I do however have Gtechniq G1 on the windscreen and AngelWax H2Go on side and rear windows, they provide the glass beading.


----------



## MJA88 (May 22, 2016)

For cleaning I use cheap supermarket window cleaner. I have AG Fast Glass too but it doesn't seem to do a better job so it only comes out on special occasions like my best suit. Just doesn't feel right wasting the slightly more expensive stuff for a quick once over.

AG Glass Polish on the other hand I love. That goes on for a maintenance. For deep cleaning I will clay the window too and normally RainX it. I'm interested in giving G1 a go.


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

MJA88 said:


> I'm interested in giving G1 a go.


I can highly recommend it.

It is not cheap, but mine has been on for a few months and still going strong.


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

So much choice !

Really need to get a routine and some products sorted....


No clue what to get!


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

Working at BMW every day of the week I get to see some cracking window filth lol.

I like to have my 2 cloths (Lint free) and my glass cleaner. 

I always prime the first cloth which is folded into 4 and spray the fist square ive made as opposed to spraying the glass (I hate overspray on the trims/rubbers and if the wind blows thorough the bay, all over the polished paint.

Wipe over the surface corner to corner and colour in the middle then wipe any remaining residue with cloth 2.

I used to hate doing the glass but i find it satisfying getting super clean glass. I vape and smoke (Not in the car) and getting that vape residue off is a cloth killer :lol:


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

leemackstaffs said:


> Working at BMW every day of the week I get to see some cracking window filth lol.
> 
> I like to have my 2 cloths (Lint free) and my glass cleaner.
> 
> ...


Inside and outside glass?

What product do you use?


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

Yeah in and out buddy. 

I'm not allowed to post what product it is just yet but should be able to by the end of tomorrow  But it also works with most glass cleaners. Clean cloths that aren't bogged with product and residue from cleaning and you'll be mustard


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

I use autosmart glass glow for inside and Mr muscle on the outside or Bohle Professional Glass Cleaner.


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

I use Auto Finesse Vision polish when I can be bothered. 

Then for my glass cleaners I use AutoGlanz Moonshine on the inside and AutoGlanz Vision on the outside.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

The only tip I can offer is to use your left hand to wipe with the the cloth when sitting in the drivers seat to clean the windscreen and vice versa for the passenger side. Makes it easier to get into the tight areas.

Also I clean the glass before the dashboard. Particularly in summer I always end up leaving sweat marks from my skin reaching across so avoids having to clean the trim twice

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

leemackstaffs said:


> I'm not allowed to post what product it is just yet but should be able to by the end of tomorrow


The first rule about glass cleaning is
Don't talk about glass cleaning ... products

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

tosh said:


> The first rule about glass cleaning is
> Don't talk about glass cleaning ... products


You've already said too much


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

tosh said:


> The first rule about glass cleaning is
> Don't talk about glass cleaning ... products
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah what's that about?

Not allowed to mention products?


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

tosh said:


> The first rule about glass cleaning is
> Don't talk about glass cleaning ... products
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ssshhhh


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

Soapybubbles said:


> Yeah what's that about?
> 
> Not allowed to mention products?


Probably testing something that's not been officially released yet?


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

^^^^^


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

It's a special product that stops you running around and taking all your clothes off
(Prevents streaking)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Auto Allure said:


> Working at BMW every day of the week I get to see some cracking window filth lol.
> 
> I like to have my 2 cloths (Lint free) and my glass cleaner.
> 
> ...


On a serious note - its nice to see a post explaining what you use, why you use it, how often you do and the results you get. Interested in the holy grail product you've found, as you've obviously been through a few.

For me, it's Sonax Glass (the green one) for normal, Einszett Kristalklar is a step up, and if things are REALLY bad, it's 3M glass cleaner in an aerosol. They all evaporate at different rates, so by the time you've sprayed the glass with 3M foam, it's starting to flash off before you get your towel on the glass.

Thanks


----------



## chrisahamer (Mar 10, 2013)

So, I haven't found a single glass cleaner that works for me. I thought I'd cracked it with AutoFinesse glass polish but nope, still not perfectly clear.

I hate any form of film on the glass and have tried many things, 3M, Meguiars, Mr Muscle, etc etc but in all honestly the finish has never been perfect, even trying different cloths hasn't worked for me.

However, I do thankfully have one thing that does work, the e-cloth glass cloths. 
All they need is water (I always have some distilled water in a sprayer for this) and I use that cloth to do the interior glass. If for some reason the glass is dirty I use their glass polishing cloth before using the finishing cloth.

It's the only method I've found for streak/ghost free glass. The thing is, those cloths for me are one use, I've never had them be effective after they're washed so I use a cloth and keep it in a plastic bag and after about 10 cleans, I replace it. 

I might just be incompetent with other products but honestly, it's the only thing I've found that works.


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

I`m about to clean, decontaminate, and seal by exterior glass on my polo R6. I have Angelwax`s vision and H2go, but I`m undecided on claying. I have both Wo-Wo and G3 claymits but can`t decide if either of these will be sufficient for that stage, or should I get a dedicated claybar, if so which one?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Honestly, you're over-thinking this. Either clay mitt will be fine. No need for another clay bar in my view.


----------

